# Advise on installing tv display unit



## bookersbeauty (Jan 27, 2009)

I have recently purchased a TV display unit to hold my flat screen tv and other electrical items. The display unit is 10ft long and will sit against the living room wall. It comes in 3 sections although due to it's price I have only purchased the tv stand part in the centre for the time being. The TV unit will be in the centre of the wall. My main concern is that there is no electrical supply directly below where the TV and other electical items will sit. There are 2 double sockets and a double aerial sockets on the very far left of the wall. I need to some how get an electric point below where the TV will sit. My problem with running an extension multi adaptor is that with the unit having a solid back it will be unable to sit against the wall of the living room. I have thought about cutting a hole in the back but would rather not have to work on the actual unit. Another thought I had was cutting the multi adaptor into the wall. Any suggestions would be greatly recieved.
Gareth


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have baseboard molding? If so I don't see how the stand could truly be flat against the wall. Drill a hole through the back and pass the cord. I'd be surprised to see it not have punchouts for cords anyhow.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

concealed wiring panels are available in the market which gives a neat look. Try that and see if it works for you.


----------

